# Pieces you can't find anywhere



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

I can't find this piece, all CDs which included it seem to be out of print, and my serach for those on ebay etc have been fruitless. I can't even find a clip online, I've only read about it:

Prokofiev's cantata, "Seven, they are Seven".

Does anyone else suffer similar frustrations?


----------



## vavaving (Apr 20, 2009)

Yeah it happens to me all the time. Either my taste is obscure and foreign, or its just down to bad timing.

A similar frustration is knowing that there are exquisite works out there which may never be recorded. I've collected enough of Reicha's chamber music to know that his String Quartets would be outstanding. Not that this has anything to do with why music is made, apparently.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

vavaving said:


> Yeah it happens to me all the time. Either my taste is obscure and foreign, or its just down to bad timing.
> 
> A similar frustration is knowing that there are exquisite works out there which may never be recorded. I've collected enough of Reicha's chamber music to know that his String Quartets would be outstanding. Not that this has anything to do with why music is made, apparently.


Is the score for these available? Then you only need 4 good string players!


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

There's plenty of music not currently available in the repertoire.

One piece I've looked for is (I forget the exact title) Japanese Festival Music by Richard Strauss. There is one recording of it available, but it's an antique recording conducted by the composer. I'd rather wait and hear it in modern sound. I don't believe the work has ever been otherwise available.


----------



## vavaving (Apr 20, 2009)

jezbo said:


> Is the score for these available? Then you only need 4 good string players!


I can only imagine what the recording venture mignt entail...


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

jezbo said:


> I can't find this piece, all CDs which included it seem to be out of print, and my serach for those on ebay etc have been fruitless. I can't even find a clip online, I've only read about it:
> 
> Prokofiev's cantata, "Seven, they are Seven".
> 
> Does anyone else suffer similar frustrations?


I have an update to my search: I found a guy online who had the piece and I enquired about it, where he got it, etc, and he kindly offered to rip it for me and put it on rapidshare to download - my faith in humanity is restored!


----------

